# interfaces verkettete Liste



## uebertreiber (14. Jan 2013)

hi hab mal ne frage , und zwar mache i9ch grad aufgaben aus dem internet um bisschen neben der schule java zu lernen... nun hab ich das hier gefunden aber mit interfaces weiß ich leider nichts anzufangen kann mir da jemand zeigen wie das mit interfaces gemacht wird ?

würde mich sehr freuen etwas dazu zu lernen 
Danke 

a) Erstellen Sie zunächst 2 Interfaces (grüne Elemente), welche die möglichen Operationen spezifizieren.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2013)

was für ein Zufall,
diese zufällig gefundene Aufgabe, die Quelle kannst du sicher zufällig nicht mehr nennen,
hat jemand anders aktuell als Aufgabe, wobei das UML immerhin leicht variiert, das spricht für dich:
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/146583-einstandsfrage-verkettete-listen.html

ohne die Text-Beschreibung der Aufgabe, das zweite Bild dort, kann man eh manches nicht klar verstehen,
siehe dort für etwas Infos, generell hier nicht wirlich viel zu sagen

'wie macht man das mit Interfaces' <-> 100 Zeilen Code für die Aufgabe programmieren..


----------



## uebertreiber (14. Jan 2013)

wow danke


----------



## uebertreiber (14. Jan 2013)

ich versteh aber diesen teil nicht von dir :S 



> > aktuellesElement.setNachfolger(aktuellesElement.getNachfolger());
> 
> ist für sich sinnlos, aktuellesElement Y hat schon X als Nachfolger, wieso nochmal mit set setzen?
> die set-Methode hat zudem keinen Rückgabewert, wieso dieses gesamte Konstrukt noch woanders zuweisen?
> ...


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2013)

ein Klassiker nach dem anderen hier,

erst 'wie geht das?' zu dem man vielleicht seitenlang die Aufgabe lösen oder Texte wie den zitierten schreiben könnte,

dann zu einem schon geschriebenen Text 'verstehe ich nicht' so dass ich ihn vielleicht nochmal eine Stunde umformulieren könnte mit der Aussicht dass du ihn danach wieder nicht verstehst..

-----

erkläre lang, ausführlich, möglichst mit Code, Beispielen, Fehlermeldungen, was auch immer, was du wie nicht verstehst, 
welche Vorstellungen du von dem Erzählten hast, welche Varianten der Lösung in Frage kommen usw. usf.

Ziel:
hunderte Wörter von dir, einzelne von mir, nicht andersrum


----------

